# Just a matter of time until a major Uber accident



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

With 10 people piled into an XL or SUV with no seatbelts flying down the highway. Body parts everywhere. Uber will have some explaining to do on how it doesn't enforce any rules on passengers and no training for drivers.


----------

